# WES Details



## preeti88 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for the Canadian PR. I have gone through their website regarding all the details but I want to clear out few queries.

I have got the transcripts and mark sheets attested from my university but I am still doubtful on how to go about with the process of ECA. I have chosen to send my documents to WES for the credentials assessment.

Can anyone please give me a review on their services?
Also I would like to know how can I make the payment ? In their website it is mentioned through cheque/money order but I wanted to know whether we should send the cheque along with our documents or not??

Kindly reply.....URGENT!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you have the necessary type of qualifications to apply for PR status? Do you have an occupation on THE LIST of 24?


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Preeti , WES is one of the authorized organization that CIC mentioned in their site you can trust them. You said you have the attested mark sheets but please make sure that you got it from "Controller of Examinations" or "Registrar’s Office" .

Mark sheets attested by persons outside the Controller of Examination or Registrar's Offices, such as individual professors or external notary public, will NOT be accepted.

Its better to pay by CC than by cheque.. If you are gonna pay by cheque then the payment must be in Canadian dollars, payable on a bank located in Canada, and made out to 'World Education Services'.

I am not sure how to take a cheque in Canadian dollar.. 

Hope this helps..


----------



## drsuhas_rs (Jun 20, 2013)

hi preeti 
Send all the mark-sheets and degree certificate copy attested by registrar of examination branch along with your transcripts, if you have a PhD you have to fill up a form and it also must be signed by registrar examination branch of your university and make sure all the document must be sent by registrar to direct WES you are not authorised to handle in between,
prior to this you need to open account on wes web site and pay by credit card or visa debit ...
than process to send all documents ...
this will work....


----------



## drsuhas_rs (Jun 20, 2013)

:clap2:


drsuhas_rs said:


> hi preeti
> Send all the mark-sheets and degree certificate copy attested by registrar of examination branch along with your transcripts, if you have a PhD you have to fill up a form and it also must be signed by registrar examination branch of your university and make sure all the document must be sent by registrar to direct WES you are not authorised to handle in between,
> prior to this you need to open account on wes web site and pay by credit card or visa debit instead of sending draft...
> than process to send all documents ...
> this will work....


----------



## preeti88 (Jun 20, 2013)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Preeti , WES is one of the authorized organization that CIC mentioned in their site you can trust them. You said you have the attested mark sheets but please make sure that you got it from "Controller of Examinations" or "Registrar’s Office" .
> 
> Mark sheets attested by persons outside the Controller of Examination or Registrar's Offices, such as individual professors or external notary public, will NOT be accepted.
> 
> ...


Hey Kartik,

Thanks for your reply. I have got it attested from the Controller Of Examination in an sealed envelope with university seal and signature from the controller. Actually I dont have a CC and that is why I was thinking to pay through cheque. Even I am confused on how we can get a cheque on Canadian dollar....

Actually I read few negative comments about WES and that is the reason I wanted more opinions about WES from you all. The fees of WES is less compared to the others mentioned in the CIC website. So I guess I will just go with WES.


----------



## preeti88 (Jun 20, 2013)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Preeti , WES is one of the authorized organization that CIC mentioned in their site you can trust them. You said you have the attested mark sheets but please make sure that you got it from "Controller of Examinations" or "Registrar’s Office" .
> 
> Mark sheets attested by persons outside the Controller of Examination or Registrar's Offices, such as individual professors or external notary public, will NOT be accepted.
> 
> ...


Hey Kartik,

Thanks for your reply. I have got it attested from the Controller Of Examination in an sealed envelope with university seal and signature from the controller. Actually I dont have a CC and that is why I was thinking to pay through cheque. Even I am confused on how we can get a cheque on Canadian dollar....

Actually I read few negative comments about WES and that is the reason I wanted more opinions about WES from you all. The fees of WES is less compared to the others mentioned in the CIC website. So I guess I will just go with WES.


----------



## preeti88 (Jun 20, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Do you have the necessary type of qualifications to apply for PR status? Do you have an occupation on THE LIST of 24?


Hey Auld Yin,

Thanks for your reply.

Yes I do have the necessary qualifications and I am a Chemical (process) engineer. So I can apply for the PR. Just that I am a little confused about paying by cheque to WES since I do not have a credit card..


----------



## preeti88 (Jun 20, 2013)

drsuhas_rs said:


> hi preeti
> Send all the mark-sheets and degree certificate copy attested by registrar of examination branch along with your transcripts, if you have a PhD you have to fill up a form and it also must be signed by registrar examination branch of your university and make sure all the document must be sent by registrar to direct WES you are not authorised to handle in between,
> prior to this you need to open account on wes web site and pay by credit card or visa debit ...
> than process to send all documents ...
> this will work....


Hey drsuhas_rs,

Thanks for your reply


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear Preeti.....

To get cheque in canadian dollars.........go to nearest bank.....ask them......pay them in indian rupees which equals to WES Fee in canadian dollars........send it along with your applications.........I used my wife's australian credit card to pay WES fee.......you can use your Debit card....easiest way......


----------



## ajikp (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,

I have a doubt with the statement "Send all the mark-sheets and degree certificate copy attested by registrar of examination branch along with your transcripts".

I am in US and far away from my Native. So How can I get the photo copies attested by the registrar of examination Branch?

Please help me to understand?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ajikp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a doubt with the statement "Send all the mark-sheets and degree certificate copy attested by registrar of examination branch along with your transcripts".
> 
> ...



Hello,

Its not a big deal, ask your university to attest the required papers, put into University envelope, include your WES APP ID in any form if they have to fill any OR just Write your WES ID on the Envelope itself, seal it and send to WES Canada address. My University from UK did this within two days and the envelope reached to WES after six days.


----------



## ajikp (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply. 

So let me explain what I understood. 

1) Get the color copies of the marklist - for my case Btech mark sheets Sem1 - Sem 8 & Final Marklist
2) Go In person to the University and get it attested by the registrar. - Question . How will I get this done,If I am not in my Native? Is there any other option? Also no one can do that on my behalf,because the True copy is with me. 
3) Need to get the University envolope and seal it.
4) Do I need to do the same activity for my Pre Degree(Equivalent to +2) as well which is from another university? If yes, Need to follow the same process?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ajikp said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> So let me explain what I understood.
> 
> ...




Right now I am not in UK, so I just emailed them saying what to do (to the Program Manager). They can always regenerate Marksheets if its not with them. But what I did is, I filled my part of the Form (This form is needed to be filled by both student and University, I think you may also need it, check the requirements as it varies nation to nation), sent this Form to University with few other docs only applicable to me through DHL. They filled their part of the Form, regenerate a new transcript, attested one other doc that I sent, and finally Couriered the whole sealed envelope to Canada.

Is your Pre-Degree is related to your Bachelor or responsible for getting exemptions or anything ?

If its not related, you dot have to be concerned with it as WES ONLY want your Bachelor. But if you get exemptions, send a list from the university mentioning which subjects you've been exempted and in what year.


----------



## oloughlinfamily (Jul 7, 2013)

preeti88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the Canadian PR. I have gone through their website regarding all the details but I want to clear out few queries.
> 
> ...




WES Have been extremely helpful with our application. Ours was sent from the UK and the credential assessment turn around was only 7 days. They responded to me by email literally the following day after I applied online. I made my payments via debit card online. It was all very simple! I would definitely recommend!!


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

preeti88 said:


> Hey Kartik,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have got it attested from the Controller Of Examination in an sealed envelope with university seal and signature from the controller. Actually I dont have a CC and that is why I was thinking to pay through cheque. Even I am confused on how we can get a cheque on Canadian dollar....
> 
> Actually I read few negative comments about WES and that is the reason I wanted more opinions about WES from you all. The fees of WES is less compared to the others mentioned in the CIC website. So I guess I will just go with WES.


Hi preeti88,

Are you from chennai ? if so you got the attestation from anna univ guindy ??? then pls let me know the process you followed to get it done. kindly reply. i too need to get it from anna univ chennai. dont know how to proceed.


----------

